# How much $$$ would YOU offer?



## shullgto (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm a newbie....going in on Monday to haggle on a 2004 Pulse Red GTO, 6MT, gray leather, about 18500 miles. It is in flawless condition, not a blemish...like new....it is a one-owner leased car. The dealer is asking a tick under 23K. I'm putting 6000 cash down and financing the rest, no trade as I will sell my car myself. I'm thinking of starting the offer at 20K "out the door" (which seems low) and FINAL is 21K OTD, or I go OTD. ANy advice?
-ShullGTO future owner


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

For comparison.......I paid 29k for my '06 in march. I think you have some negotiating room.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

got quoted 28's with the gm rebates on brand new 06....


----------



## Dwill (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome, and another comparison for you... In early December I picked up a GM Certified used '05 manual with 7,400 miles for $23.5K + tax/tags. I'm also not the greatest at negotiating. Good Luck! 

Dave


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I think that price is a bit high. A more realistic price would be in the 17-19 K range.*


----------



## Dwill (Nov 28, 2006)

I searched Yahoo Autos. A 2004 with 10k to 25k miles seems to go for $19K to $25K asking price. Some are even asking high 20's thinking it's a collectors museum piece already.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *I think that price is a bit high. A more realistic price would be in the 17-19 K range.*


Absolutely agree; you may not know, but the '04's could be had for around $20K brand new in Dec. '04. GM was loading them up with rebates to get rid of them before the '05's came in. And for good reason; the '05's had better brakes, more power, better sytling, split dual exhaust, etc.

Remember, sellers can say anything they like about their cars to enhance their asking price. These cars are far from museum pieces- - -


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Absolutely agree; you may not know, but the '04's could be had for around $20K brand new in Dec. '04. GM was loading them up with rebates to get rid of them before the '05's came in. And for good reason; the '05's had better brakes, more power, better sytling, split dual exhaust, etc.
> 
> Remember, sellers can say anything they like about their cars to enhance their asking price. These cars are far from museum pieces- - -


These cars were selling @ $25K - $27K at the peak of the rebate frenzy. They were not selling for $20K brand new!:confused


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

i got a 04 for 17995 with 23K thats a little high


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> These cars were selling @ $25K - $27K at the peak of the rebate frenzy. They were not selling for $20K brand new!:confused


Sorry, but if you had a GM card it wasa entirely possible. I had about 2500 on my card in points. GM card offered to double it AND add another $7K in rebates on an '04 in December. I would have been out the door on a brand new '04 6 speed for about $19500. Just wanted an '05 too much.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My guess is, the dealer owns the car for 17,000. They probably have put 300 into it running it through the shop, maybe more if they had to do tires. Add 700 to the number I give you if it has brand new tires and the are name brand like Goodyear etc.... 

Dealer owns it for 17,000
run through shop 300
total money in car17,300

Dealer profit 1,500
total to offer 18,800
tax 7%??? 1,316
tags, fees 150
total OTD 20266

Again if it has new tires you can bet that they have an addittional 700 in the car. If you are looking for a fair deal, you hit the numbers on the nose. At those prices, 20-21,000 OTD you can walk back into the dealer and look the salesman in the face and know you didn't steal a car from him. If you are looking for a one time deal and you're not worried about a relationship with the dealer down the road, I'd try 19 OTD and don't move more than 150-200 on each concession. 

Do a search on gmbuypower.com for all the new GTO's. Let the dealer know that you are thinking of taking a couple for a drive. Buy pulling yourself away from having to have this car they will lose some of their negotiating strength. Use a last minute, well if you do this number I don't have a need to look at the new ones. Maybe as you are getting up to walk out. Make the number the real now number. 

Good luck.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I think that price is a bit high. A more realistic price would be in the 17-19 K range.*


:agree :agree 
There was a torid red 04 with 6k on it for 17 grand around here.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

I would honestly concider a new one with the current prices are on the lots... $25-26K.. 

wow!


----------



## shullgto (Feb 3, 2007)

*Thanks for the tips...*

Thanks to everyone, esp. Fergy. Now I can go in and offer lower without feeling like I am robbing the guy, I mean I know he's got to get his check too and I don't want to insult him....though at the same time I work 70hrs a week for my money too. The vehicle is in mint condition. I will prob. start the offer at 19,500 out the door and i'll stick it at 20,500 OTD. 21K is my absolute final but I'll be getting up to leave by then.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

I paid $24,900 last July for my 05 with 6k. I had to drive 300 miles, but it was 5k cheaper than anything local. For the price they are asking you can be in an 05 with no problems. I drove an 04 M6 in 04 and they made a ton of improvements for 05, (in my opinion, that is).


----------



## shullgto (Feb 3, 2007)

*Thanks..*

I may be double posting due to gremlins in my comp...if so sorry.
Thanks to everyone for the replies and insight as to what people are paying and what's reasonable. I will probably start at 19500 OTD with 21K absolutely maxed out. I can always find one for a little less with a few more miles. And the '05's are going to be coming down some more in price soon. 
I wish I could afford the '06, but I don't want to pay more than about 300/month.
I'm going tomorrow afternoon, I'll report back!
-Shull future owner


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

shullgto said:


> Thanks to everyone, esp. Fergy. Now I can go in and offer lower without feeling like I am robbing the guy, I mean I know he's got to get his check too and I don't want to insult him....though at the same time I work 70hrs a week for my money too. The vehicle is in mint condition. I will prob. start the offer at 19,500 out the door and i'll stick it at 20,500 OTD. 21K is my absolute final but I'll be getting up to leave by then.


Insult the used car salesman ? COME ON !!! walk in offer your 19500 and leave him your phone number - you will get a call - do not pay over 20,000 for that car !


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> Insult the used car salesman ? COME ON !!! walk in offer your 19500 and leave him your phone number - you will get a call - do not pay over 20,000 for that car !



:agree 
*
It's better to Insult then be assaulted.

If anyone who has not been "assaulted" by a salesman by insulting you on your offer and trades, and you gave in....you're lucky. You need to be assaulted to realize that sometimes you need to "insult" to get what you want, or go home assaulted.*


----------



## shullgto (Feb 3, 2007)

*Update....had to walk today!!!*

I set a timer for 45 mins. as negotiations began...if things weren't settled by then they weren't going to happen. His opening was 24489 OTD, which sounds like BS to me since the car STICKERED for 22781. I offered 20K, he offered 23765, I offered 21K which is my max....he offered 23184 and wouldn't budge...He was saying the dealer payed like 21XXX for the car and at his last offer he was making $50 commision. Indeed. I had to leave. They did offer me decent a decent financing rate and GM certified warranty etc, but I had $6K cash to put down too. Didn't get a call back today though. Total haggle time was about 40 mins. We'll see....I'm hunting other dealers...I'm done haggling pretty much and will offer 21 OTD one shot. If the car checks out they can sell it in five minutes if they meet my price. Other than that time only gives me more money and GTO's more depreciation....the sales guy tried to tell me they won't be dropping...I said they're not collector's items, and he said "they will be"! I questioned why GM killed it due to miserable sales...
Tomorrow the games begin again.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

There is a Black on red 2005 6M in the for sale section $22,000 :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*You uncovered their motive for asking so much..... They think it will be a collector's item and they want to cash in on it now.

He wanted to offer you a nice LOAN plan.... HAHAHAHA.

I'd watch it rot on the lot. If they want that much and won't budge they will eventually take it to an auction to swap it when they get tired of paying on it sitting there. Then if you inquire about it, they'll tell you Oh yea we sold it.

That dealer must have gotten greed tips from a Ford Dealer.*


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

*High price to pay*

I wouldn't pay more than $20K for that car. Look around and you will find better deals to use as negotiating tools (if you must have that one)


----------



## shullgto (Feb 3, 2007)

dwil said:


> I wouldn't pay more than $20K for that car. Look around and you will find better deals to use as negotiating tools (if you must have that one)


I am about to go look at a silver '05 6MT that is listed for 25K. I was EXPLICIT about my OTD price and he's already come down to 22K plus tax etc even over the phone. It's worth a look. 
Thanks all.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Keep us posted. I personally couldnt haggle with the dealer price for the GTO, but when it came to the Blazer, I didnt budge until he came to my price. LOL. (even then I think I paid too much  ) Keep looking, you'll find your car for your price. Gauranteed.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Sorry, but if you had a GM card it wasa entirely possible. I had about 2500 on my card in points. GM card offered to double it AND add another $7K in rebates on an '04 in December. I would have been out the door on a brand new '04 6 speed for about $19500. Just wanted an '05 too much.



Rebates at that time maxed out @ $5500.

I suppose if you had a trade worth $19500 you could say GTO's were free in December 04.


----------



## shullgto (Feb 3, 2007)

*Purchased!*

The silver '05 turned out to be an automatic, which I will not get. But they had an '04 6MT with 19000 miles and they came to 22K out the door, which is less than 21 before takes, etc. Though...the color....think Big Bird. On THIS vehicle, I actually like yellow, but it's pretty loud. 
Thanks for all the advice.
-Shull --- owner arty:


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

If the dealer took it as an off-lease, they probably have about $18000 in it. That is what mine is worth when it comes off in Oct. I would offer $18000 and be prepared to walk if you don't get it. You can do way better than $23000. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Id offer what its worth

About $6.75/100 pounds since thats what scrap is going for right now.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Taxman said:


> Id offer what its worth
> 
> About $6.75/100 pounds since thats what scrap is going for right now.


I'm guessing you dumped your GTO. Sorry you had such bad luck with it. Most people that have owned or do own one have had great luck with theirs. 

Good luck with whatever you bought.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm guessing you dumped your GTO. Sorry you had such bad luck with it. Most people that have owned or do own one have had great luck with theirs.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you bought.


Im glad to be rid of it, no tire replacements every 2 months. No random electrical problems, transmission will stay in gear and I can drive over 60 again.

Like I told the dealer when I went by a week ago I'd sooner buy a car out the junk yard then buy something from here again. 

GM went to alot of work to lose my business, cuss them whenever I can now


----------



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

You might be able to buy a new '06 (there are still plenty around in Colorado) and with the GM financing (4.9%) your payment could be about the same as an '04 loan at a much higher interest rate. Just a thought. 
I got my '06 2 weeks ago for 27 and the 4.9% rate from GM.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> Rebates at that time maxed out @ $5500.
> 
> I suppose if you had a trade worth $19500 you could say GTO's were free in December 04.


Yes, some were rebates, some were GM card points and bonus points offered on the '04 GTO. 

Regardless how you cut it, it was out the door for less than $20K, brand new. 

GM is famous for doing this. Great at the time of purchase, but typically kills resale values. Grand Ams, Sunbirds, other GM cars have suffered this legacy in the past. 

Not sure the tone of your post, whether you don't believe it or not. Regardless, facts are facts. 

To follow your logic, I guess you could trade in something worth $30K on trade for an '06, and call it free. That's ignorance.


----------

